# re: how do you stop a fleeing sparring partner??



## martial sparrer (Aug 1, 2013)

if you watched ufc on fox 8 - rory vs. ellenburger....you can relate

my sparring partner has been training 1 year vs. my five....so we are both new....

the thing is...when I come in....he really flees....or what he does is band over and cover up....

obviously I don't want to hit a bent over partner because its not cool.....

last night I felt like rory macdonald......I was getting my jab going and that's about it

I kept on pressing because that is my nature but he kept moving back way too much


----------



## Balrog (Aug 1, 2013)

Run his butt out of the ring every single time he does that.  Eventually, he's gonna learn that he has to spar and not run.


----------



## martial sparrer (Aug 2, 2013)

or I may just start taking him down.....I threw a punch and then roundhouse at one point and missed his ducking head by a couple of inches,,,,,that was scary for him....


----------



## Aiki Lee (Aug 2, 2013)

Step on his feet. You can move forward faster than he can move backwards.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, you can start by just closing the gap. Dont let your imagination run wild with 'but he could do this or this!'. Yeah, right. Because he isnt worried about what you might do to him as you close in


----------



## Drose427 (Aug 8, 2013)

This concept applies to any martial art or combative sport.....Stay on him like white on rice. Put him in the corner or against the cage long enough when they start to flee and eventually they'll  get the memo and start fighting back instead of fleeing


----------



## K-man (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds to me like this is a total mismatch. If I had a student with just one year experienced being stood over by someone with five I would be most upset. Perhaps you should find a sparring partner closer to your own ability.  :asian:


----------



## martial sparrer (Aug 13, 2013)

so now that I have more info on the situation....

I am a home trainer of mma....I have a small mma gym in basement and I have sparring partners in....

this guy was supposedly in mma classes at his gym....I taught him the basics of boxing and kicking.....and I told him keep up the mma classes and I told him he has to stretch and practice etc.

now I know he hasn't been doing the classes or even stretching.....

so I wont train with him anymore....kinda pissed about it too.....


----------



## martial sparrer (Aug 13, 2013)

five years every day vs. nothing is not fair.....I mean I know my technique is probably crap....but now I know why he is timid....


----------

